# Time to get serious again!!!



## srd1 (Feb 12, 2018)

Been out of the gym for a while due to shit being crazy with work.  Tired of being weak and fat. Read concreteguys post about his diet decided to try to do a keto diet. Never tried keto before im three days into it figuring out food choices some of it kinda sux but some of its kinda cool. 
Been off gear for a while other than a test shot every now and then. Trying to decide whether i want to run test npp, or test tren, ive got several oxytest from iv was thinking about using it as a kickstart.
Pretty excited about getting back in the gym, like i said before never done keto anxious to see how i react to it, also wondering if it is the best diet choice to start out with.


----------



## srd1 (Feb 12, 2018)

Any suggestions or tips on the diet would be greatly appeciated. 6'2" 260 (not a real good 260 either), almost 42 years old. My understanding of keto is high good fats l, moderate protien, very low to no carbs or sugars, starches. Vegetables if grows above ground its ok?


----------



## squatster (Feb 12, 2018)

Glad you posted this up tonight. 
You woke mee up. 
I texted my buddy right away to try and get my lantus for this week. 
Ib want to get going again.


----------



## Bighank (Feb 12, 2018)

Ive been doing keto for years and love it.took a while for my body to adjust to using fats for fuel but now its all good.i add a refeed once a week too.the next day pumps are crazy.stick to it bro.


----------



## kevin666 (Feb 13, 2018)

Low carb can be tough until you reset your system ... after that you're good and don't experience the blood sugar drops.

I can say definitely that I shed the most fat with the least amount of effort by doing fasted morning cardio.  I mean light on an empty stomach for 20 minutes.

Fasted cardio can be a hot topic b/c guy worry about muscle wasting, but for what it's worth it works well to shed fat for me.


----------



## srd1 (Feb 13, 2018)

Just bought a metric shit ton of avacodos store had them on sale for .50 a piece. Got a bunch of cod and salmon. Some low carb salad dressings and some salad fixings. Cheddar bacon bratts yuuuum
Told the wife she cant bring snack cakes and cookies and shit into the house anymore lol


----------



## srd1 (Feb 13, 2018)

Noticed im not even craving food till around 3 or 4 pm gonna have to make myself eat earlier try to spread it out throughout the day. 
Was wondering if trying to lower my caloric intake (starvation lol)with this diet would kick me into ketosis quicker?


----------



## aon1 (Feb 13, 2018)

srd1 said:


> Just bought a metric shit ton of avacodos store had them on sale for .50 a piece. Got a bunch of cod and salmon. Some low carb salad dressings and some salad fixings. Cheddar bacon bratts yuuuum
> Told the wife she cant bring snack cakes and cookies and shit into the house anymore lol



That's the hard part keeping the wife.and.kids from bringing junk in,baking shit etc.   lol


----------



## srd1 (Feb 13, 2018)

aon1 said:


> That's the hard part keeping the wife.and.kids from bringing junk in,baking shit etc.   lol


No shit right......wanted to mug my 16 year old the other day for his little debbie swiss role lol.


----------



## him123 (Feb 18, 2018)

Keto for the win!  Tried, true, and tested.  When Im keto my appetite drops.  By adding in ghrp 6 or mk677 i was able to eat enough to grow and lean out at the same time.  Ive learned to skip the cheat meals.  I usually go bizerk and set myself back.


----------



## striffe (Feb 27, 2018)

Keto is a great way to shred body fat. If you are consistent and in a deficit and make sure carbs are less than 5% you should drop body fat quickly.


----------



## gdaddyg8 (Jun 12, 2018)

If you are holding that much body fat no need for keto.  Monitor the calories.  Carbs fuel muscle contractions.  Insulin is the most powerful anabolic hormone.  You can still lose a ton of body fat with carbs and enjoy the strength and muscle benefits.  Stick to starches, vegetables, and a few fruits for carb sources.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

